# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 50)



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2018)

*How detail oriented are you in your woodworking projects?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course, the Doc and the , and anyone trying to turn a little better each day....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2018)

Not @Kenbo detailed, but I do take my time and pay attention to the details of the project I am working on. This seems to be how I do things in all projects whether it is home improvement, machinery repair and restoration, mechanics, bicycles or whatever. I just try and do the best job I can. I remember a high school shop teachers teaching on this and he said....
"If you dont have time to do it right the first time when will you find time to do it right the next time?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 9, 2018)

@woodtickgreg after looking at your recent bike rebuild would say you are pretty detail oriented.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 9, 2018)

I am getting better at paying attention to detail as I grow in woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 9, 2018)

I try my best to get everything right, but if I don't have time to do it right I don't start. So I don't do much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2018)

I think very but so did the "Leaning tower of Pisa" builder. perfection is in the eye of the beholder. Never built anything perfect yet. But I am satisfied with my efforts and this is sufficient for me. and it is about the challenge for me- out of brain -through hands and into wood. I will keep striving for perfection even though I realize I will never attain it...

I looked at this one this AM- built 2 red oak boxes- one resided in our fearless leaders home- wonderin where it ended up- funny what comes to mind looking at a plain ole chunk of wood....



 



 

wood was perfect- devil is always in the details..... where the hell is my coffee

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2018)

I am getting better at it as I age I think. I still haven't built a perfect project but I'm closer than I used to be. I'm bad about trying to finish one to get to the next, but i believe I'm gaining patience. I hope so anyway.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2018)

Always strive for perfection in everything I do. Tends to limit production, as personal quality control becomes all-consuming at times. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 9, 2018)

I start with a plan in mind, but it does not go to minute detail...more like a serving suggestion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 9, 2018)

For me this question is just plain ridiculous! Heck, I once started making a duck call and before I knew what happened it had a crank on top to grind pepper with.
In reality I'm nowhere near as detail oriented as I should be. I'm at the level where I make either abstract pens and whatnot or simple projects that are pretty tuff to screw up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2018)

justallan said:


> For me this question is just plain ridiculous! Heck, I once started making a duck call and before I knew what happened it had a crank on top to grind pepper with.
> In reality I'm nowhere near as detail oriented as I should be. I'm at the level where I make either abstract pens and whatnot or simple projects that are pretty tuff to screw up.


did it quack when yall ground pepper....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 9, 2018)

For me I could care less about perfection, it’s all about the art when I do wood work. Like my boss says just make it look pretty. Lol if I needed to be a perfectionist I would of became a nasa engineer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Entirely too persnickety MOST of the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 9, 2018)

Pretty picky I think but never perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm a Perfectionist, I hate it! It's a Disease. Don't stand too close to me or you might catch it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> I'm a Perfectionist, I hate it! It's a Disease. Don't stand too close to me or you might catch it!




@Kenbo - have we found your long lost brother?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> I'm a Perfectionist, I hate it! It's a Disease. Don't stand too close to me or you might catch it!





Sprung said:


> @Kenbo - have we found your long lost brother?



Wheres the show us your shop topic.....be right back....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 10, 2018)

Sprung said:


> @Kenbo - have we found your long lost brother?




Nope. No relation. Look at how off square those blades of grass are. Anyone with my genes would have had that fixed by now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## kweinert (Dec 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> did it quack when yall ground pepper....



No, but the pepper corns all lined up on the counter. Video at 11.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm not as much of a perfectionist as I should be. 

For me I think it's a patience thing. I've not yet learned that if you start early enough you don't get rushed at the end and you can take a little more time in the middle to get it to the point where your regrets are smaller at the end of the project. Or that you don't have to put the bottom of the vase holder to the disk sander so it doesn't rock when it's setting on a flat surface.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

